# Oris Photo



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Test


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Answer.......its an Oris automatic.......woo hoo I win, what do I get Jase, eh? eh?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My upmost respect for your observational skills


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice photo BTW


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice pic Jase, top work


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed mate, next time I'm up you can do a couple of me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No problem Phil


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Like the way you caught the dial Jase.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Alan, the reason it is a test is because I am still not happy with my loss of resolution, I have tried a program James sorted out for me ( cheers James  ) but Im still not happy, Ill email you the full size original and you will see loads more detail on the textured dial....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Jase, will be interesting to see the difference - still looks good though!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It looks pretty good to me, Jase. I can still see the guilloche and some of the other details. There is only so much you can do when you re-size a photo, you have to throw away some information. I'm just happy when you can still get a hint of fine details and the colours are correct (I've seen re-sized images where orange becomes red, etc.).

The only other thing to do would be to crop the image down as far as possible to show only the elements you need to demonstrate.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice watch Jase

I'm thinking the sapphire xtal must be slightly domed as on my Rotary below

Not always easy for the photo to get the clearest focus throughout the face of the watch with these.

You can see on my pic a similar reflection distortion over the xtal area


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Griff, yep, the Saph does distort somewhat, its in a light box but its still not quite right....


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Test


Hi Jase

The image above is 32kb (look in properties)

The image below has also been resized to 800x533, but is 112kb










So more information in the second photo - I think you can see a diference

Great comnposition 

Here is cropped version showing the detail on the dial










You will have to use that complicated photo software and use the webspace your ISP gives you









Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Naaaa Ill just email all my pics to you









Thats just the job...Ill bring my laptop next time I visit and errrr borrow your software.... 

Looks great, thanks for that....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Very interesting shot - how did you get such a small band of the the dial in focus. Even with a lens wide open there would surely be enough DOF to keep more of it sharp? Or have you processed it with photoshop?

Rob


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No photoshop, I think it was taken with a close up lens screwed onto a 50mm lens on autofocus.....( Canon d30 DSLR )


----------

